# How about some opinions/suggestions for first time reloader?



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I am planning to jump in to the rifle reloading here some time soon and I have been doing a good bit of research of technique and equipment. At least at this point my reloading will be on 30-06 ammo. We have a couple of guns that the boys love to shoot. I have probably over 200 mostly once fired casings to get started. I already have the dies, bullets, and primers. I am not really looking to get serious in to this to the point of needing a progressive loader. The number will be doing can be handled pretty effectively with a nice single stage unit. I was hoping to hear some feedback on some presses. Since I don't have all of the other accessories needed I was looking at some of the kits. It seems that Lee is on the lower end of the price range and they have a press that comes with what seems like most everything else that I will need for just under $100. Is this unit dependable? Is it a decent investment for the small time loader?









http://www.factorysales.com/html/xcart/catalog/rlpress2.html


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Make sure the press you get will re-load both rifle and handgun. Some press will do one or the other but not both.

If you continue to shoot you eventually may want to get into hand gun reloading as well as rifle. 

RCBS make a great heavy duty single stage press that will last a lifetime and beyond. There was a thread started about a month ago that had lots of good information, you can find it HERE


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I purchased the Lee single stage kit 3 years ago to reload for .308, .45, and 9mm. I'm very satisfied with it. Weighing every charge, I can load up about 20 .308 rounds. Weighing every 5th round, I can load about 50 9mm in an hour...but remember, this is with my cases already cleaned & prepped & primed. I usually prime my cases while sitting on the sofa watching TV. I have chucked my case length trimmer up into a cordless drill and do that task in front of the TV as well. I have found that reloading is another hobby that I enjoy.

Here is my reloading bench.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i use an old herters press and it works great for me, i load
22k hornet
.222 rem
.223
.22-250
.243
6.5 jap
.270 win
.308
30-06
348 win

I dont do high production loading, i like to take my time and make every one perfect. I measure every powder charge, and it pays off. When I am in my groove i can load 60-70 per hour, if the cases are prepped and primed. you can crank out rounds plenty fast with a single stage press, but i am thinking about getting a progressive press for high production handgun loads.

Is it legal to sell ammo, or is an ffl needed. I have a surplus of good quality handloads i would be willing to let go at a good price


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I do A LOT of shooting. I mean A LOT. To get back to my opinion & the question asked;

I have progressed from a Lyman turret press into a Dillon 550b press. It has all the bell's & whistle's one can get. One can load 1000 rnds an hour with pin point accuracy. I take my time & load 500+ an hour. Set up is a snap because all my re-loading dies are pre set in a quick switch die. In & out in about 1min., 
But your talking $$. Dillon has what they call a NO-BS- warranty=100%.

I load;
223,
30/06,
308,
38,
357,
44mag,
7mm mag,
45,acp.
357,
30/30.

I NEVER/EVER have loaded any ammo to sell. I just WON'T do it. But there are 2 (only 2) of my good friends that use my re-loader for themselves. They have their own shells, powder, primers, bullets, etc.. I also trust them because they have been taught by me.

One thing that I suggest is that when loading any pistol ammo is to buy a CARBIDE set to save you A LOT of time. Do it from the start, cause after loading a couple hundred rounds you'll wish you had.

Check out a Dillon press on You Tube or any other press you are going to buy. It's loaded with every movie clip you are interested in.

Nik,


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of great info here guys! I knew I would find several guys with the bug but I really do not see this turning in to a crazy passion for me at this time. I am just looking to use it for my 30-06's primarily. I am not a big gun owner. The only other centerfire caliber that I currently own is a 30-30. I am thinking that I will only be shooting may 200-300 rounds a year. At that volume I have a hard time justifying the money for a high end press. This is why I was looking at the Lee products. I can justify the $100 or so. I already have the brass, bullets, primers and dies so powder is the only thing I need. If I didn't already have all of those components I probably would have just bought factory loads but now that I have read some about it I am definitely interested in doing my own. So with the Lee presses what do I really give up? Is it more about the durability of the press over time? Will I be able to produce consistent ammo with the Lee? I am not looking for competition grade ammo, just consistent factory grade at least. So I guess the bottom line is am I going to regret doing this if I buy a Lee. I did hear one guy here who claimed the Lee has treated him well.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Keep in mind that there are other things you will need besides a press, dies and the reloading components. A case trimmer so that you can trim your rifle cases back to within specifications. Rifle brass will grow in length each time it is shot, so trimming is necessary. A case tumbler (or other means) of cleaning your brass as dirty brass can damage your dies. Scale to accurately weigh your powder charges. I dont care for the scoop type measures; I prefer to weigh my loads especially with rifle loads. A set of calipers to measure your case length and the OAL (over all length) of your finished product. Most importantly a good reloading handbook. These are just s few items that came to mind off the top of my head. Perhaps the unit you are considering comes with some of these items. The picture of the kit you are considering does show a scale.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is another reason I am looking at one of these kits. It does include the scale, cutter, chamfer tool, sizing lube, primer cleaning tools for both small and large primers, and auto primer. The only things that came to mind that I still need beyond the included items was a book and a digital caliper. I had not given thought to a tumbler. I do have a couple of buddies that have one. I may take all of mine over to his place with a six pack some day and polish up what I have. I figure that would get me by for now and then I may buy me one of my own on down the line.

You mentioned that some presses only do handgun ammo while others do both. I had not given that thought. I guess I figured that was only controlled by the dies that were used. Is this due to the handgun ammo being shorter? I currently do not have anything more than a .22 for handgun and have never been a big handgun enthusiast so that limitation should be a non-factor in my decision.

Oh and since you mentioned handbooks, what is a good choice? There are even more of those to choose from it seems.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> Oh and since you mentioned handbooks, what is a good choice? There are even more of those to choose from it seems.


I have several, but tend to go to the Speer Reloading Manual #14 most often.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Any single stage press, except maybe the one's that handle .50BMG, that will load rifle cartridges should handle pistol cartridges. Some progressive presses, such as a Dillon Square Deal, will only do straight wall pistol cartridges. Another affordable option for a starter press may be a company called Smartreloader which I believe may be made by our friendly comrades in China. The other brands of presses may be made heavier, and probably better, but if you wear out that Lee press you will have saved enough money reloading to buy better equipment for your kids to use when you are gone. 

I'd recommend starting with the book "The ABC's of Reloading". It doesn't give you any load data but it will explain all of the details necessary for reloading. Some of the reloading manuals are brand specific about different bullets so you may want to look at several when you pick the bullet type you will be loading. Also check the different powder manufacturers websites, they generally have a section with load data for their powders with several bullet types.

I would definitely get a dial caliper, and a powder scale. You may get by without a case trimmer for the first reload of your brass but I would measure the case length to make sure they are below maximum. 

A tumbler is nice to have but isn't a necessity especially with the amount you will be loading. I've read of people washing brass in the washing machine, the dishwasher (not me), or a damp rag does wonders. It just depends on whether you are picking the empties up out of the sand and mud. Clean does not have to be shiny and shiny does not make them shoot better.

I've kind of gone nuts in the last year. After about a 15 year hiatus from shooting and reloading in March of 2010 I had a Dillon SDB and an RCBS single stage press. 13 months later I now have 3 Dillon SDBs, a Dillon 650, two additional single stage Lee's, and a piece of crap Lee Loadmaster. I almost forgot I bought a Hornady progressive shotshell press from a member of this site.

Other than the Hornady shotshell press, when it comes to progressives I do drink the Blue Kool-Aid.


----------



## FredT (Mar 27, 2011)

bkr43050 said:


> Well I am planning to jump in to the rifle reloading here some time soon and I have been doing a good bit of research of technique and equipment. At least at this point my reloading will be on 30-06 ammo. We have a couple of guns that the boys love to shoot. I have probably over 200 mostly once fired casings to get started. I already have the dies, bullets, and primers. I am not really looking to get serious in to this to the point of needing a progressive loader. The number will be doing can be handled pretty effectively with a nice single stage unit. I was hoping to hear some feedback on some presses. Since I don't have all of the other accessories needed I was looking at some of the kits. It seems that Lee is on the lower end of the price range and they have a press that comes with what seems like most everything else that I will need for just under $100. Is this unit dependable? Is it a decent investment for the small time loader?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bkr43050, if you are looking for good entry level handloading equipment for one or a few calibers, you are spot on in your choice of Lee tools. I have several makes of presses and many, many sets of dies and what you posted is a good starter set up.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

FredT said:


> bkr43050, if you are looking for good entry level handloading equipment for one or a few calibers, you are spot on in your choice of Lee tools. I have several makes of presses and many, many sets of dies and what you posted is a good starter set up.


That is good to hear. I think I am going to make the buy today. I have a gift card for Cabelas that will cover about half of it. Their price is basically the same as I have seen everywhere else. Now I will just need to find a book and I plan to buy my powder locally from a small gun shop. Then I should be ready to start in after some reading. Thanks for all of the input guys!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Most powder manufacturers list there loading data on their website.


----------

